
Show HN: MelloNote – Android app to create/share time-based notes in MP3 files - kidproquo
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adhyet.mellonote
======
kidproquo
To see this in action, here's a video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqxAVGRPow0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqxAVGRPow0)

I based parts of the app on Ringdroid, using its code to do the waveform
display and the selection sliders.

